# Northeast Ohio Crappie Club



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

I started this club last year, The 2012 Schedule is Now Posted on the web, northeastohiocrappieclub.com. if you would like additional info, please contact Bob or Dan.

Contact info is listed on the Web.


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

I emailed someone about this awhile ago and never got an email back. But could you put the link up to the page? I'm fishing a bunch of bass tourneys this year and wouldn't mind to get my little bro out to do a couple crappie tourneys. Thanks


----------



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

Mountfishing37

I can be reached @ the gmail site above OR by phone 724-495-3662 OR email @ [email protected]

Thanks you 
Dan Elko


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

http://northeastohiocrappieclub.com/


----------



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, Gmail account for emails


Dan


----------



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

Tournament Schedule for 2012 season.

Portage Lakes 4/21/2012 - Turkey Foot

Berlin 4/28/2012 - Bonner Road Ramp

Pymatuning 5/12/2012 - New Bowers Park

West Branch 5/19/2012 - West Ramps

Mosquito Lake 6/2/2012 & 6/3/2012 - Causeway Bait Shop
(The Ultimate Challenge) - TWO day event.
 Angelers fishing this event, need to be a Member.
This Entree Fees is $60 for the 2 day's
$20 Bigs Fish + 1/2 Due Money Is In The Pot

West branch 6/9/2012 - West Ramps


TWO FALL EVENTS

Mosquito Lake 9/29/2011 - Mosquito Lake -Causeway Bait Ramps 

Berlin Lake 10/6/2012 - Berlin - Bonner road Ramps


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan, looking forward to this year. Do you need any help with anything ? If you can e-mail me a flyer and i can post some around N. Canton area. Thanks, Ralph K.


----------



## Delko (May 21, 2008)

SWEET, I have you cards made up.. How are you guy's donig ??


----------

